# low muscle tone in trunk



## sl2005purple

Hi  
Can anyone give me any information or experiences of low muscle tone in the trunk,the little one is 19 months

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## nichub

Hi! Can you give me more info, has your child been seen by physio, or a panda consultant, is your child mobile? 

Mic
Xx


----------



## sl2005purple

Yes sure,just seen a paediatrician-been told low muscle tone in trunk,not seen anyone else,being forwarded for MRI, can commando crawl,tries to weight bear but gives up.this is for a prospective adoption so don't know anymore info.

Thanks for your reply Mic x


----------



## nichub

Ok let me look into it and message you back xx


----------



## nichub

Hi, I've been having a look for info but it's a minefield, there loads of reasons why there might be low muscle tone and it varies so much, my advice would be to wait for MR scan and then let me know what the results of that are and see if they are doing any other tests and I can then see what I can find out with a bit more info, is this ok? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sl2005purple

Hi 
Thanks for your reply,yes sure is a minefield, looks like the MRI isn't going to be done for a while,as its classed as non urgent


----------



## nichub

Ah ok, are they doing any other tests like bloods, muscle biopsy? Anything like that??


----------



## sl2005purple

Hi nichub
really sorry late reply,not been on for a while-that particular match didn't happen in the end x


----------



## nichub

Ok, sorry to hear that xx


----------

